# Elimination diet



## kayfrank (Sep 21, 2009)

I've just joined this forum. I have been doing an elimination since about June and been recording my results in a blog. Its a major elimination diet - you test every single food item! It is taking ages and I wondered if there was anyone out there who has actually completed this type of elimination diet.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope, noidea what makes me worse, or better, i cannot win today is a bad day for pain for me, i think it was because i ate late last night and didnt sleep until 3am....i wasnt in the best of moods either so it really set me off for today..


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi KayI did a full exclusion / elimination diet and got a lot of benefit from it! Sorry, I missed your post. I am mainly "based" on the IBS-C forum where I have a thread going about my own experience. Perhaps it's misposted and should be linked to the Dietary page..!Here is my current dietary thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=107961Happy to chat with you about our experiences if you are still trying this approach. Best, Kes


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

kayfrank said:


> I've just joined this forum. I have been doing an elimination since about June and been recording my results in a blog. Its a major elimination diet - you test every single food item! It is taking ages and I wondered if there was anyone out there who has actually completed this type of elimination diet.


Kayfrank - I have done an elimination diet so I know a bit about it. I am a bit confused by your post as I thought the idea of an elimination diet was to do the initial elimination for say 2 weeks and then if you were any better you would know that your were intolerant to some foods. Then of course each food has to be re-introduced in order to find the culprits. So were you feeling better after the intitial period?


----------



## Chelzii (Jul 6, 2010)

HiI'm planning on starting an elimination diet soon - any tips?I'm a bit worried about not being able to stick to it tho :S


----------

